# Must Have Eyelashes :)



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 5, 2008)

We All Know How Much Eyelashes Can Make A Dramatic Difference To Your Look! Sometimes Just Lashes & Liner Is Enough So I Just thought I'd Make A Thread Dedicated To our favourite Lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pictures Also Welcome!

My Current Favs: 
(Sorry About The Pics My Computer Got Wiped So All The Good Pictures i Saved Went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ardell # 106





Ardell # 107





Ardell # 102





& i Also Wear My MAC # 20's A Lot Although I Lost All My Pics So Havent Got One Of Me Wearing Then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









So What Are All Your Favs Atmm?


----------



## ashleydawn (Feb 3, 2009)

i would love to know what people's favorite lashes are as well!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 3, 2009)

Ardell 109's and Babies.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I'm liking fairies by Ardel


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ardell #110 and Sassi #12. I really like them all!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 4, 2009)

I wear xtra short ones by Bliss(Red Cherry) almost every day with a coat of mascara on top. They don't look phoney.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 4, 2009)

N.y.c 973a


----------



## luvsic (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow! I thought I was the only falsies addict. 

Ardell 101 Demis in Black






These demis are what makes THE difference in my smokey eyes..it literally makes them go from just average to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

And, for a natural look I literally wear every day, 

Ardell 109s 






greaaaaaat for the natural look, I love love love the way these look on me, especially cause I trimmed them and I place them in the middle of my eye so they kind of taper out and make my eyes look longer and prettier. I swear, they do wonders for my eyes, I look so different with them on and off. 

I am Asian, so I have small-ish eyes with stick-straight, thin eyelashes. So falsies litearlly save my life when it comes to completing my look...I don't know how in the hell I could live without them, once I've started it's truely an addiction lol. The only thing I can't do in them is swim or immerse my head in water in fear of them falling off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol, there will be lots of pool parties in the summer, I hope people don't push me in! How embarassing would that be? A pair of false eyelashes floating around in the water lol...


----------



## TwiggyPop (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't remember what they're called, but when I'm going completely crazy with a look I wear a set by MUFE, it looks like they have feathers on the ends. People comment on them all the time wondering where I would get lashes like that and I tell them I collected them from birds who died from the west nile virus. haha
When I'm going for a more natural look I'll wear some falsies by Ardell. Can't remember the name of those either, sorry. But even my natural look with lashes is far from natural. haha. My lashes are pretty nice on their own so I only wear falsies when I go out for a big night or just feel like being fancy.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 19, 2009)

Ardell Whispies.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 19, 2009)

oooh I also love Ardell #102! They are my favorite. I get mine from madamemadeline.com and they have a great selection and are reasonably priced. Some of the lashes on that site are made from the same manufacturer that makes high end lashes from MAC or Shu Uemura. However, for my clients, I buy bulk lashes from Ebay for about $1 each (after shipping) from glamlabel on Ebay. I think MAC lashes are luxury items for me and are no better than Ardell (my favorite brand for lashes). Plus MAC lashes are pretty overpriced.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop* 

 
_I can't remember what they're called, but when I'm going completely crazy with a look I wear a set by MUFE, it looks like they have feathers on the ends. People comment on them all the time wondering where I would get lashes like that and I tell them I collected them from birds who died from the west nile virus. haha_

 
That made me LOL. I can imagine the look on their faces. Feathers from dead birds!? hahahha!


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 22, 2009)

MAC #36
Ardell #101

And if I'm lazy ... MAC #20 lolz


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 25, 2009)

Sugar's FLIRT lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I'm sad they don't sell them at Sephora anymore though


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^ Ooooo, do they sell those online? I doubt Canada has them =\ lolz So I'm not going to bother looking for them


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_^^^ Ooooo, do they sell those online? I doubt Canada has them =\ lolz So I'm not going to bother looking for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They do! Ummm, let me find a link.

Sugar Cosmetics Flirt False Lashes - Makeup.com

Sugar Cosmetics Flirt False Lashes, Flicker specs

<~~ These are the EXACT ones that I have.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_
I'm sad they don't sell them at Sephora anymore though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sugar is being phased out, I don't think you'll be able to get their products much longer. :/


----------



## User38 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_MAC #36
Ardell #101

And if I'm lazy ... MAC #20 lolz_

 
Take a look at the Ardell 301 -- corner ones, like the MAC HK.. but @ 3.00 !!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ardell Demi Wispies. Everyday. Never leave home without them.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 26, 2009)

I bought these criss cross style lashes from Daiso (a Japanese discount store) and when I wore them to a MAC store, the MA asked me if it was the criss cross lashes from the BBR collection. She was fooled by my $2 cheapo lashes. That is why I don't buy MAC lashes. Go check out a Daiso if you have one near you. If you're from Nor Cal, there is one at Serramonte Shopping Center in Daly City.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop* 

 
_Sugar is being phased out, I don't think you'll be able to get their products much longer. :/_

 

Which is why I bought 4 backups. Haha.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I bought these criss cross style lashes from Daiso (a Japanese discount store) and when I wore them to a MAC store, the MA asked me if it was the criss cross lashes from the BBR collection. She was fooled by my $2 cheapo lashes. That is why I don't buy MAC lashes. Go check out a Daiso if you have one near you. If you're from Nor Cal, there is one at Serramonte Shopping Center in Daly City._

 
there's also one at newpark mall, one by the union city bart station, and i believe there's another one in sf, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I bought these criss cross style lashes from Daiso (a Japanese discount store) and when I wore them to a MAC store, the MA asked me if it was the criss cross lashes from the BBR collection. She was fooled by my $2 cheapo lashes. That is why I don't buy MAC lashes. Go check out a Daiso if you have one near you. If you're from Nor Cal, there is one at Serramonte Shopping Center in Daly City._

 
I've tried those but to me they seem so stiff and hard. Lolz those things really hurt if they poke you in the eye. It seems like Ardells and MACs are softer because thye use real human hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But the Daiso ones are pure plastic. (The Daiso I have are all plastic lashes, don't know about yours)


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Red Cherry!

The 100s are about the most dramatic you can get before you cross into drag queen territory.  Love them!


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm thinking of investing in some more ardell lashes, does anyone recommend some lashes that are similar to 109s but a little more dramatic? I'm thinking of maybe the following:






Demi Wispies






103s






105s






117s...

I don't want them to look too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I want them to enhance enough... lol

any advice?

** have to order these online probably, they don't sell all of them at stores I go to.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 5, 2009)

I have some falsies....2 pair from ELF, and the HK ones.

I have yet to wear them, because I need to practice a lot first. How many times can you wear a pair of lashes before they need to be thrown out? I'll be wearing mascara with them.


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I have some falsies....2 pair from ELF, and the HK ones.

I have yet to wear them, because I need to practice a lot first. How many times can you wear a pair of lashes before they need to be thrown out? I'll be wearing mascara with them._

 
Depends how careful you are with them. 

Without mascara: I could get about 14-16 day outta them

With mascara: I could get about 8-10 days outta them, and sometimes if I'm not careful, I only could get about 3-5 days LOLZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I clean them with a Q-tip and a make up remover, or if the glue dried up even after cleaning, I carefully pull them off with a tweezer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that helped


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I can't believe no one has mentioned Red Cherry!

The 100s are about the most dramatic you can get before you cross into drag queen territory.  Love them!_

 
Red Cherry is not as readily available as Ardell. I really want to try some, but I've never seen them in person, so I'm not comfortable online-ordering them yet.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 6, 2009)

You should just go ahead and order them online.  I know they're not as readily available, but I've always found them worth going out of my way for. I've tried nearly every brand of lashes and nothing compares to Red Cherry in price and quality.  I can guarantee you will not be disappointed.  My friend on another forum found a great place online that sells them in singles, 2 packs, 4 packs, and a dozen.

Red Cherry Lashes - - BeautyShopOC.com

I usually find them at beauty supplies in the hood if you are looking locally.  Girls in Phoenix, I can tell you exactly where to get them.  I have yet to find them anywhere in Toronto, so I'm about to order online if I don't see them when I go to my parents in detroit next week.

I think MAC lashes suck.  Ardell's are pretty good and they're so easy to find.  I think the ones I like are the 117s.  The whorey ones.

I also like the Ardell's at Sally.  More selection, the Wispies are really nice.  They remind me of Kim K. I like the Invisiband ones.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 8, 2009)

The ardell 105 are amazing x


----------



## MACandie2012 (Mar 8, 2009)

i really want to try the red cherry ones...QueenofBlendingMUA on YT uses them a lot...my fave lashes right now are the ardell 109 and ardell 110...out of those two i would go with ardell 110. they are awesome! if you're a freelancer or just a lash addict, i would suggest going to Madame Madeline b/c you can buy them in bulk for way cheaper than you can at sally's or other drugstores (Walgreens, etc.). they also show close-up views of each lash so that you can sget an idea of what they would look like in person. they also sell other brands besides elise. ok, let me shut up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. just look and see
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## MACandie2012 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I have some falsies....2 pair from ELF, and the HK ones.

I have yet to wear them, because I need to practice a lot first. How many times can you wear a pair of lashes before they need to be thrown out? I'll be wearing mascara with them._

 
i wear mine at least 3-4 times. if you wash them with eye makeup remover instead of water, they'll last a bit longer. whenever they start to get dingy-looking (when the hairs kind of bend away from the band), it's time for more. but if that doesn't happen, i just wear mine until the get dingy...lol


----------



## mrcouture (Mar 8, 2009)

i'm pretty much obsessed with these at the moment


----------



## User49 (Mar 8, 2009)

I love mac no 7 and corner lashes. And the really dramatic feather ones they came out with lash and dash. I also love anything feathered or dramatic.

I found this brand at the Imats london and thought they had some awesome lashes, i love no 106 (see link and scroll down to lashes!) 

Stargazer also do some fun ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeux : Paris Berlin maquillage professionnel


----------



## luvsic (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrcouture* 

 
_i'm pretty much obsessed with these at the moment











_

 
Get it!!

So strange, those were MY lash go-tos!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 10, 2009)

I would like to have falsies that make my lashes appear fuller (= more lashes) but are easy to put on everyday. Oh and they should be cheap! Any ideas?


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_I would like to have falsies that make my lashes appear fuller (= more lashes) but are easy to put on everyday. Oh and they should be cheap! Any ideas?_

 
The ones posted above. Ardells are a cheaper version of MAC. Only about $6 CAD and when it's on sale it goes to $4 CAD.

Try the Demi 101 or the ones that appeal to you the most. In the end, it's you who are wearing them, not anyone else


----------



## shyste (Mar 11, 2009)

Lashes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love mine...I order from *Madame Madeline* and I love them..quick ordering, processing, shipping..I normally order on friday and have them no later than Mon/Tues....and I also order my glues, blending mascara. etc from them!

*also if u put freebie in the comment box u get a free pair if order is over $20....aaaaaaannnnnnnndddd if u use eten as a discount code u get 10% off order*...

Now for my faves:

Ardell~101 (these are my hooker lashes), 120 demi, beauties, demi wispies, I have also gotten for fun the ones with rhinestones, crystals, feathers & multicolors

 Sherani~style 31 black~pic below


----------



## Mapolicious (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

  Sherani~style 31 black~pic below





 


these are friggen gorgeous!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will definitely try these out!! i LOVE and wear 120 ardell demi on a regular basis, are these similiar to them?? it looks like the same but more natural..


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_You should just go ahead and order them online.  I know they're not as readily available, but I've always found them worth going out of my way for. I've tried nearly every brand of lashes and nothing compares to Red Cherry in price and quality.  I can guarantee you will not be disappointed.  My friend on another forum found a great place online that sells them in singles, 2 packs, 4 packs, and a dozen.

Red Cherry Lashes - - BeautyShopOC.com
_

 

That site is awesome! Cheapest Red Cherry Lashes I've seen. Have you ordered from them before?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_I've tried those but to me they seem so stiff and hard. Lolz those things really hurt if they poke you in the eye. It seems like Ardells and MACs are softer because thye use real human hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But the Daiso ones are pure plastic. (The Daiso I have are all plastic lashes, don't know about yours)_

 
I believe my Daiso lashes are also made of plastic. I do notice that they're a bit stiff but it doesn't bother me too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found these on ebay and they remind me of the MAC HK lashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 Pair Half Mini Cross Black False EyeLashes EyeLash 53 - eBay (item 350175429410 end time Mar-18-09 00:06:25 PDT)


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_Lashes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love mine...I order from *Madame Madeline* and I love them..quick ordering, processing, shipping..I normally order on friday and have them no later than Mon/Tues....and I also order my glues, blending mascara. etc from them!

*also if u put freebie in the comment box u get a free pair if order is over $20....aaaaaaannnnnnnndddd if u use eten as a discount code u get 10% off order*...

Now for my faves:

Ardell~101 (these are my hooker lashes), 120 demi, beauties, demi wispies, I have also gotten for fun the ones with rhinestones, crystals, feathers & multicolors

 Sherani~style 31 black~pic below




_

 













I want those!


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 13, 2009)

I bought the MAC #34's today and tried them. I LOVE THEM! I look like a little doll


----------



## macnoob85 (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrcouture* 

 
_i'm pretty much obsessed with these at the moment




_

 
the 33's are my fav! Dramatic and full, but not obnoxiously long. Perfect!  And Ardell 110 or andrea 21 are my "like mine but better" lashes.  Perfect day time lashes.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 14, 2009)

31's are on backorder and they only have Brown as an option, do they normally have Black too? I must get them!!! 

What is everyones experiences with BOTTOM lashes? Any suggestions? I have never applied them so I kind of want to experiment...I do have a pair or two of bottom MAC ones I got hella cheap for $5 each off a sale... so...


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_That site is awesome! Cheapest Red Cherry Lashes I've seen. Have you ordered from them before?_

 
Not yet, but one of my friends has.  She received them in 2 weeks, but she said it was worth the wait (cheapest prices on lashes + cheap shipping as well.)

I totally forgot to buy lashes while I was in Detroit!  Fuck!  Guess I'll be ordering soon.

Girls in LV, you can buy them at Hottie.


----------



## shyste (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_31's are on backorder and they only have Brown as an option, do they normally have Black too? I must get them!!! 


What is everyones experiences with BOTTOM lashes? Any suggestions? I have never applied them so I kind of want to experiment...I do have a pair or two of bottom MAC ones I got hella cheap for $5 each off a sale... so..._

 

are u talking about the Sherani's?..if so I ordered mine 2/27...they are so beautiful...they must have sold out..when I got mine they were not on backorder & yep they do have black..those are the ones I got..keep checking & don't forget ur codes!!!


I have been wanting to try them...my MA @ MAC said she would do them for me for a special occasion..says they open ur eyes up big time..haven't tried them yet...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_











I want those!_

 
girl get u some when they get some more in!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mapolicious* 

 
_these are friggen gorgeous!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will definitely try these out!! i LOVE and wear 120 ardell demi on a regular basis, are these similiar to them?? it looks like the same but more natural.._

 
very similar to the 120 & demi wispie...they really are pretty, I haven't even worn mine yet they are so cute..hehe...


----------



## wannabelyn (Mar 18, 2009)

this is me with ardell 128. it was the first time i wore them so i didn't do a great job on the right eye. they are suitable if you are looking for something natural. i have quite a few shu eyelashes and these are so easy to use and feel less pokey.


----------



## shyste (Mar 19, 2009)

*I am wearing the Sherani nautrals today (see above post)..I love these..so pretty..no mascara on these!*


----------



## Brittni (Mar 19, 2009)

Red Cherry 601's! GORGEOUS! Very natural pretty kind of look with these babies.

I bought a pair of Ardell Wispies (similar to the Sherani's) which I plan on wearing tomorrow! They look so pretty!!


----------



## shyste (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Red Cherry 601's! GORGEOUS! Very natural pretty kind of look with these babies.

I bought a pair of Ardell Wispies (similar to the Sherani's) which I plan on wearing tomorrow! They look so pretty!!_

 
Yes they are girl!!! I love the demi wispies..don't give up on the Sherani's though


----------



## beby24 (Sep 3, 2009)

For those wanting to try RED Cherry 
They are having a great sale....

iHeartredcherry.com Your one stop shop for red cherry lashes - iHeartRedCherry


----------



## chako012 (Sep 4, 2009)

Lash Boutique | Stunningly Beautiful Faux Lashes | Australia | Free Shipping |





Really similar to macs halfies but cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! This are heaps natural on so i can use em often!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 4, 2009)

I LOVE MAC's #35 lashes. Love them love them love them. They're amazing!


----------



## User38 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the Red cherries


----------



## pinkrosebeauty (Dec 24, 2014)

kiss ever ez lashes in style 03! my to go lashes x)


----------

